# Braucht man die beste PC hardware heutzutage?



## Derart (16. November 2014)

Also mir persönlich geht eher im Breich Spiele eine stabile als auch gut empfundene "Fps" (so 50+ in etwa) zu haben,
mit etwas erhöhter als die Standart Grafik-Einstellungen in Spielen erreichen zu können.
Da zum einem mein Pc vom heutigen Stand weit zurück liegt ,besteht die frage ob man nicht mit Hardware vor 3 Jahren auch super zurecht kommen müsste.


Desweiteren da ich mich nicht allzu vertieft auskenne mit dem Pc, 
wie mit Prozessor verrechnungen die passend sein müssten zu Graka und vielen mehr;geriet ich dazu mich zu fragen (wie bereits oben erwähnt), 
ob es nicht reichen müsste,wenn man die "beste" PC-Zusammenstellung vor etwa 2-3 Jahren hatte (rein theoretisch also nicht auf mich zutreffend) um die heutigen Spiele vollkommen auszureizen Bspw. wie in dem neue Assassins Creed Unity.


Ein wie oben leicht und dilettantisch erwägter Punkt von mir war:

-Ob es daran liegt das die Spiele stets auch dem Fortschreiten der Technologie angepasst werden und dementsprechend verrechnet werden,sodass frühere Hardware erschwerter die Leistung erreichen können.
Doch höre ich vermehrt das die stärkste und neueste Hardware nicht auf Pc-Spiele zugeschnitten sei ,sondern eher in Bereichen wie Grafik-Design,Server und vielen mehr.



Wäre nett wenn man mir Zwei drei Takte da nähere Auskünfte geben könnte. Ich hoffe vorallem das meine Schachtelsätze verständlich sind.


----------



## Körschgen (16. November 2014)

Prozessoren stehen jetzt vor ihrer nächsten neuen "Stufe", wodurch auch neuer Arbeitsspeicher genutzt werden kann.

Die dualcore Generation hat so langsam ihre Daseinsberechtigung im Spielebereich verwirkt, insofern man noch Aktuelles und Zukünftiges Spielen möchte.

"Die beste Hardware" ist die, die an ihren Anwendungsfall optimal angepasst ist.
Aktuell fangen Spieleentwickler gerade erst an ab 4 Kerne aufwärts zu nutzen. Trotzdem sind 4 Kerne nicht gleich 4 Kerne - neue Optimierungen(HT Technologie z.Bsp) kommen mit jeder Generation von Hardware (sollte wenigstens das Ziel sein) und vor allem die Effizienz sollte steigen.

Solche Pauschalaussagen wie "die "beste" PC-Zusammenstellung vor etwa 2-3 Jahren...um die heutigen Spiele vollkommen auszureizen" treffen nie zu und führen auch zu nix.

Man kann sagen : Je mehr man in die aktuell Leistungsfähigste Spiele-Hardware investiert, desto höher die Chancen damit langfristig Spaß zu haben.
Aktuell scheint es jedenfalls so als würde sich speziell in Sachen Grafik ein größerer Schritt bemerkbar machen, Speziell was den VRam angeht. Aber auch das ist Optimierungssache


----------



## Bier.jpg (16. November 2014)

http://www.xin.at/x264/index-en.php...tsys=on&subminspecs=on&systemclass=allsystems
alles was schneller als 2 stunden ist sollte eigendlich fuer aktuelle Spiele reichen CPU Technisch.

musst halt wissen wie du die games spielen willst.


----------

